# Is he an Apple head or deer head?



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like to know if Chico head is shaped like an "apple head" or "deer head"
It really does not matter which he is (he is still a beautiful boy). Here are two
photos; let me know what you think.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

he looks apple to me. but i'm no expert. he is a cutie pie


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

You didn't say how old he is but I would say he's more apple than deer. It wouldn't matter if he was a "pumpkin" he's still a cutie. I'd take him in a heartbeat!!!!!! 

Mimi and the Herd


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks "apple" to me!!!


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

He is 8 months old. and I have been told he is more like a deer type of chihuahua because he is so leggy. Anyway, like I said it did not matter what he is but wanted everyone's opinion in case someone asks if he is a deer head or apple head. He is my first Chi and I am definately no expert. Learning as I go.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah ellad same here. i have 2 chis now i am so addicted. he's soooo cute tho!!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know if appleheads come in the leggy variety or not...I know my Gracie is a VERY leggy girl, and she's a deerhead.

Almost half of her legs are in the grass in this pic, but perhaps it will help.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

gracie- ur sure she's not a tweenie? far away she looks apple to me lol. it's all so confusing. leena is kind of a tweenie i think she has the long legs as well.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Um, I don't really get what it matters... But that's just me


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

stephybooboo said:


> gracie- ur sure she's not a tweenie? far away she looks apple to me lol. it's all so confusing. leena is kind of a tweenie i think she has the long legs as well.


I am by NO means an expert! There was another thread last week about the difference between apples and deers, and I posted Gracie's picture and asked the resident experts. They all seemed to think she was a deerhead, which I had thought myself. I know two others who have Chi's and those two are very different looking than Gracie...definately apples.

But since I know for a fact that her parents were both apples, she could definately be a tween!

I'd never heard of an applehead with the leggy look, but as I said, I'm NO expert!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

piggie i don't think it matters for a pet. if you are wanting to breed the dog then it does matter- not saying anyone is  it's interesting to me to see the different "types" or "versions" of chis. some ppl just want to know what to tell someone who is not educated about the breed exactly what head type ect, they are.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i agree gracie most "deers" i have seen are leggy not "apples". she is adorable tho! i didnt think i liked the "deer" head type til i joined this sight and saw all the beautiful doggies!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought she looked more like a deer. The apple head, I've been told is a lot larger, very broad across the forehead area. Teeny is an apple, he has short stocky legs and a stocky body. He is the smallest looking compared to Trixie and Rainbow, but outweighs them. Trixie and Rainbow have very long legs, I think longer bodies and are just more dainty looking. Both have a very tiny head, shaped like the deers.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would say deer or tweener... because of the lack of the 90 degree angle from the head to the snout. He does have a small head, though, and a larger forehead (characteristics of apple heads).

Madison is a deer head... he does have a more domed shape to his head than most deer headed chis I've seen... and he has short legs, which is unusual.

Not like it matters though.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i asked this questoin of kujo a while back. my inlaws keep saying thier chi is a cross between a deer and a apple. and that kujo is the dreaded T word. they act like they are different breeds of chis ugh so annoying. i liked to know what his head type is to try to educate them and guess what it didn't work it's like talking to a brick wall lol.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Such an adorable little baby you have there!!!  Now let me give you some idea ..... these are Sassy&Prince and they are typical apple heads:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I would say in between, he has dome to his head but more of a slope rather than L shape.  He's so cute!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a forsure apple head male and female but my male has a longer snout as u can see so at 1st we thought he was a cross but hes not eather way adorable


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

It really doesn't matter, but it's definately an interesting subject. Sort of on the same lines as my hubby and I both have dark hair and eyes, yet we have two blond children and one child with blue eyes. Doesn't matter, but it's interesting!


----------



## mya-n-mable (Jul 8, 2006)

Before reading this post I would have definately said apple head because the breeder told me that my two were apple head. Yours looks alot like mine, head shape wise. But they are both very short. Wonder now if my to are in- betweeners.

Tweeners or not, they my babies.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

He is very sweet!
I think he is a deerhead. My Jinxy seems to be a deerhead, but her parents are appleheads, so is her brother. I picked Jinxy, because I like her personality. I don't want to show or breed from her, so as you already said it doesn't really matter what she is.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

AW he reminds me of pedro except black. Pedro looks a bit combination to me and when i saw the photo of your dog he has a bit of a larger dome shape then pedro does. I would say apple head for sure. Does he have a large opening in his skull? (The soft spot). My vet told me that dogs who have a large apple dome shape normally have quite a big soft spot.
Also how old is he?


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

NaliaLee said:


> AW he reminds me of pedro except black. Pedro looks a bit combination to me and when i saw the photo of your dog he has a bit of a larger dome shape then pedro does. I would say apple head for sure. Does he have a large opening in his skull? (The soft spot). My vet told me that dogs who have a large apple dome shape normally have quite a big soft spot.
> Also how old is he?



At 3 months old chico had a soft spot the size of a dime - he still has an opening but very small and elongated about the size of a pencil eraser. You really can't see from the picture but his head is really round - just very petite. The more I look at him the more I am thinking he is something in between. 
This is certainly an interesting subject. 

I wish I had photos of his brother and sister - all three of them do not look alike. His sister was petite like Chico except she had tiny little short legs (unfortunately she died at 5 months old). His brother is large boned - definately an apple head - very thick short coat with an under coat and a very bushy tail. He is also very stocky/large boned. Amazing that a litter of Chis can very so much.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks like a tweener.. not quite the full-stop/90degree nose but rounder head. To me a deerhead has a very sloping nose and forehead. My Jassy is a tweener... he has a slightly round dome and a soft spot (which, to me, doesn't make a deer or apple) but a longer nose with more of a slope than a stop. Tucker, on the other hand, has a well-rounded head (not extreme dome but very round), no soft spot, and a nice stop to his nose. He could have a shorter snout but he's definitely an applehead. He is also taller, but not thin. Tucker's dad has a great apple head, mom is about like Tucker (seems he's almost the twin of his momma!). Jassy's parents were both the shorter cobbier type chis.. Momma having a great head daddy having less of a stop. Both short hair.. Here's Jassy.. pretty tall (compared to mom and dad) and tweener head with the fullest long coat.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

My first thought was that he's an applehead...

I've never heard of a tweener! I thought they were either one or the other. I thought I knew the difference, but now I'm not so sure! I'm pretty sure my Stewie is an applehead...does this look right? (He was only about 10 weeks old in this pic, but its the best one of just his head that I have)










So, if they're real leggy, then they aren't appleheads, is that right? I haven't quite been able to tell if my puppy is an apple or deer head yet, but she definitely has longer legs and a longer muzzle than Stewie; does this mean that she's probably either a deer head or a "tweener"? I don't really care one way or the other either, but it is interesting. I like knowing as much about my dogs as possible!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Stewie looks apple to me. I don't think the legs have anything to do with head type, just that its more common for the dear head to be a lankier dog than the more recognizable cobby body/apple head. I think there are apple headed dogs with longer legs, as well as longer nosed/slopier snouted dogs with short legs.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Boy, this is the most interesting subject in a long time. It sounds like we all are wondering about our babies now. The are all just the sweetest little babies to us mommies and daddies and we love them all. I think this breed is the most confusing and largest varity of all the dogs. Deer, apple, long legs short legs, skinny, fat, Is that a Pom or Pap, long coat, short coat, and colors, well lets stop here. You just can't help to love the little dinkens.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

hehe trixie- they are all too cute aren't they  i was simply interested in this to educate my inlaws (as i mention before) it didn't work it'll never work :lol:


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

My boy is a def apple head! Thats the way I want them! Of course you love your dog no matter what! 

The legs dont have anything thing to do with the head shape.....


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Pedro is inbetween an apple and a deer. As he is maturing he is looking more like an apple head but his snout i think is a little longer. He has filled out now and has the stalky build compared to that of the skinny leggy build.


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

This is interesting...now Tink is a mix with a peke, so that def. throws things off a bit... 
we always call her little applehead, but now I can guess where those long legs are coming from,perhaps her dad was the deerhead type,I was confused,b/c pekes have short legs,and I'd thought all chis did too, yet Tinks are getting pretty long!
She def. has a very round head, with that little 'dent' between her eyes...
being as she's a mix, I didn't know what to expect anyway,but interesting...


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I just love seeing pics of Chico, he must be my fave chi ever! lol


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

I would say deer too..and he's somewhere in between but the longer snout give it away.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok here's 3 pics of my brandee..what do you guys think? apple or deer?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

That first pic really shows the applehead.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, I'm curious about Gracie now! And I finally got her to stand still for a couple of pics! What do you guys think? Apple, Deer or Tweenie (is that the right word?!) I hope the picture sizes are okay...I'm still working on this whole photobucket & resizing picture thing!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Rachel I'm gonna say deer & Wow she's a doll  My Bella is a beautiful deer too I have no preference I think they're all adorable.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

A Deer head rachel  ... she's really cute!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks! I'm rather fond of her!  I kind of thought she was a deer head. I didn't think I liked deer heads till I got her and then when I saw all of the cuties on here! Now I just love them all! I'm totally addicted to these little guys!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So is an applehead more of a round head and deerhead more of a sloped forehead with a longer snout? If so, I have one of each!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Pookypeds.. pretty much yes.. the other part of the apple head is the nose has ideally a 90degree stop w/o a slop. The standard calls for a shorter nose but not a snubby nose.. so there's any number of interpretation as to the perfect nose! LOL The deer is definitely longer and sloped nose.


----------

